# Hunger strike - when to worry?



## soprano (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi there, I'm new to the forum and a new hedgehog owner.

I picked up little Ned, who is 8 weeks old, from the breeder on Saturday the 6th. We stayed in a hotel that night and drove home the next day (13 hours). Ned was a bit carsick on the ride home.

Since then, he's been on a hunger strike. He ate a little bit - well under a tablespoon - of kibble at the hotel. Sunday night, nothing. Monday he ate 1/2 of a freeze-dried mealworm and ignored the other half. Tuesday evening I had chicken for supper, so I shredded up about a teaspoon of chicken. He liked the chicken so we played hide-and-seek with the shreds on the couch. Wednesday he was crabby and I had a migraine, so we slept together on the couch all afternoon and didn't have so much playtime. I gave him more chicken in his bowl and also soaked his kibbles in broth. He did not touch either one.

Everything I read says that it's totally normal for hedgehogs to go on hunger strikes when they come home - it's a big change and stressful for him, I'm sure. Otherwise he seems to be doing great. My husband and I both cuddle with him on the couch for most of the afternoon and evening, and occasionally he will start purring very, very softly. When we wake him up in the evening for playtime he is alert, curious and active. I've snuck downstairs after bedtime and heard him running on his wheel. He is drinking water (and sometimes chicken broth) and urinating, and has had a few very small poops, mostly on his wheel. 

So my question is, when to worry? I weighed him Tuesday (251g) and plan to start weighing him every night; I certainly will head to the vet if he looses any significant weight. Otherwise, should I try tempting him with different foods? Or just keep giving him kibbles from the breeder, thinking that if he gets hungry enough he will eat them?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

what brand of food is it? is it what he was eating before? when i got daisy she didint eat anything for 3 days, then out of no where she started eating like a pig!  
anyways i hope he starts eating soon, im sure someone that can help will answer shortly  

oh and congrats on little ned and welcome to the forum!
you must post pics!!!  hehehe


----------



## soprano (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome! I have some photos on my blog here. We absolutely adore him.

I've been giving him the kibble mix that the breeder gave us. She said that right now it's mostly Purina One and a few others mixed in.

He looks less cranky this afternoon. I was down with a migraine headache yesterday and really had to wonder if he was picking up on my malaise - I have great meds for the pain, but generally spend the rest of the day feeling weak and exhausted. My current plan is to weigh him again tonight and keep offering different treat along with his kibble.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

oh my gosh!!! ned is Absolutely adorable!!!  such a sweet little face!!


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome and congrats on your new hedgie! I went to see the pictures on your blog and concluded that your hedgehog is very adorable (even though personally I think Herisson better. :lol: ) I have one word of advise completely unrelated to the topic but it is an important piece of hedgehog information. You should cut the toilet paper rolls (the long way) so your hedgehog can't get his head stuck in them like in the last picture.


----------



## soprano (Sep 10, 2008)

His head wasn't stuck - he wiggled out right after I snapped that shot. Sorry to cause any apprehension!


----------

